# Computer Savvy? Wanna laugh? Click Here....



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I ran across this thread in a Sports forum I visit, I found it rather entertaining.........:lol:

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?topic=68708&forum=32&14


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:thats: :rotfl: :lol: :welcome: :grin:


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

LOL THATS THE FUNNIEST THING I SEEN YET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks John, that is definately the best laugh I have had today, or maybe this week, or this month.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That was REALLY REALLY REALLY funny lol


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

LMAO!!!! Great find!


----------

